
Possible BGP hijack: 198.241.170.0/24, is normally announced by AS2559 Visa - based2
https://bgpstream.com/event/80327
======
based2
[https://bgpmon.net/bgpstream-and-the-curious-case-of-
as12389...](https://bgpmon.net/bgpstream-and-the-curious-case-of-as12389/)

[https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/russian-
controlled-...](https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/russian-controlled-
telecom-hijacks-financial-services-internet-traffic/)

